# My donkeys are here



## Bassett (Sep 15, 2007)

My donkeys are here. Did I tell you my donkeys are here? Marnie delivered them about 10:30. They have both found their heehaws, but are pretty confused. Everytime they heehaw all 16 dogs outside start barking. Oh what will the neighbors think? I just love them. Going back out. Marnie took pictures and said she would post them. Will report in later. My horses are wondering what is going on though. So I will have a busy day outside. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:



:



:



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, Bonnie!! Congrats on your new arrivals!! :aktion033: Isn't it wonderful?! I'm happy for you, and will be thinking about you when I'm outside playing today also



: I am getting nothing at all done today, but having so much fun.

My dogs are a little upset about this whole donkey deal also.



: I'm thinking that our neighbors are probably still trying to figure out what that new noise is



:

Have fun!! :aktion033:


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 15, 2007)

:saludando: Welcome to the new donkeys, life is great!!

When we got our first we did not tell our closest neighbor, and when he heard the first bray he rushed over he just loves them!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh I'm SOOOO happy for you. I know I can't wait to hear my very own heehaw. How exciting. Don't leave us too long without pictures :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## Marnie (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's the pictures, I told Bonnie I'd jump on here and put them on. I just spoke with her and she said they're doing great. The two momma's are standing here with long, sad faces, I wish I could make them understand that their babies will have a good life with Bonnie.

First is Bonnie and her granddaughter Mandy, who is a big help, with Remington.






Then we have Bonnie and Mandy with Tinkerbell






And last but not least is Bonnie with Tinkerbell






I should add this, on this last picture, it looks like Bonnie is telling Tinkerbell a secret and from the look of Tinkerbells ears, I'm not sure she likes it!



:


----------



## chandab (Sep 15, 2007)

Aawww, I want one. They are both so cute. Congratulations, Bonnie.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrivals. Corinne


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh they are soooo lovely. I bet you're having so much fun. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 16, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable!! And everyone looks very happy



:



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Awwww, I know you've been waiting a while for them! Congratulations Bonnie![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

What a perfect pair



:

Your Farm will never be the same!

Give them Hugs for me


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 17, 2007)

WOO HOO!!! and lucky you being able to stay home and hang out with them - i'm jealous!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> WOO HOO!!! and lucky you being able to stay home and hang out with them - i'm jealous!!


I'm jealous too! I had to go into work today ~ mommy wanted to stay home and play :no:

Bonnie, how are your little cuties doing? I'm sure you are having fun



:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 18, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> PaintedPromiseRanch said:
> 
> 
> > WOO HOO!!! and lucky you being able to stay home and hang out with them - i'm jealous!!
> ...


 
 
 
 
 
My babies are doing really well. :aktion033: They don't even seem to miss their mommies. Can't figure that one out. When we came home from the nursing home today (I went to pick my husband up and bring him home for a few hours) Tinker looked at us and let out the loudest, longest, heehaw she could possible get out. We just stood there and laughed. She was so cute talking to us. Remi is not too vocal yet. I sure hope they keep on braying. You know, I might regret saying that but for now it is how I feel. I love them, love them, love them



:



:



: How are yours doing Flat Creek? Let us know. I am having trouble posting pictures. :no: But I'll keep trying.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

Bassett said:


> My babies are doing really well. :aktion033: They don't even seem to miss their mommies. Can't figure that one out. When we came home from the nursing home today (I went to pick my husband up and bring him home for a few hours) Tinker looked at us and let out the loudest, longest, heehaw she could possible get out. We just stood there and laughed. She was so cute talking to us. Remi is not too vocal yet. I sure hope they keep on braying. You know, I might regret saying that but for now it is how I feel. I love them, love them, love them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so nice your husband could home for awhile today, and what a nice welcome from Tinker



: Goooo Tinker!! :aktion033: I have heard very little braying from my 2 for the last 24 hours. I guess that is a good sign, and that they are settling in. But! I love the braying too



: It always brings a big smile to my face, and anyone else around :bgrin

We'll be watching for more pictures of Tinker and Remi in the future


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]oh Bonnie...you must be thrilled...they are beautiful, congrats! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

